# saw an interesting bird last night



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

I was out hunting gophers last night, between storms and saw a stranger looking rooster. Now i know 2 albinos were taken in the same area last fall but this on had a silver color to it. regular rooster head, but a silver back and a silver metallic tail. does that constitute and albino. i really got a good look at it since i just about hit it with the vehicle and in srtutted right in front of me, so i could definately see the graysh metallic color in it. anyway sorry no pics, but a strange birn non the less.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Quit smoking that stuff, :lol: .

Get a pocket digital camera I would of liked to see that


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Not an albino! A true albino would have been all white with pink eyes. Just another color phase of pheasants. I've seen and mounted, blacks, orange, yellow, green, purple. I've never seen a silver phase, I bet it was beautiful to say the least!


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

wow, i thought it was just another somewhat common color phase. thanks for making me regret even more that i didn't have the camera with


----------

